# New Member



## Guest (Feb 16, 2003)

I just recently got another car.. a 88 maxima.. problem is fron clip is all messed up... i got all the parts for it so no problem.. car has 220,xxx miles on it..... I know very little about maximas in general... info would help..... car worth putting money into as purposes of getting 1/4 times of auto crossing?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

If I were you I'd start with a car with more potential for tuning. A 91+ sentra SE-R would work.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2003)

I have always wanted to add speed to my 86 but theres no hope. Bought a [email protected] filter and was siked out thinking I gained speed. *NODA* thing changed. Theres very little you can do to the engine of a Maxima born 85-88. I thought you could do wonders because of the 300zx engine. but nope, not enough room. I think this max 86-88 have greater looks than performance options


----------

